# WestBranch Sportmens Club Predator Challenge 2020



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Well the Hunt started Thursday evening and was over at 2pm today. [Sunday]--Was the best Take ever for the 18 years of its history. The club was very happy with the turnout and number of predators taken.---59 Predators taken. [record] Fox , Coyote, Bobcat. the Cats weight was 36 and 38 lbs both Toms--Largest Coyote 36 I/2 lbs-and a nice showing of Gray and Red Fox------------My Partner and I Both won Raffle prizes at the start and sign in night---Richard won a custom hunting knife and lucky me won a 223 bolt action Savage Rifle----Here's some pic's of the critters----------------------My Partner & Buddy Richard is in the second pic.*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats Skip !!
I wonder if a thumb hole stock has been ordered yet.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Way to clean up the neighborhood.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Well done Skip, thanks for sharing.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

youngdon said:


> Congrats Skip !!
> I wonder if a thumb hole stock has been ordered yet.


Thank you for sharing skip and congrats on the Gun 
Young don that phone call was made first thing Friday morning shipped next day air skip has them on speed dial


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

pokeyjeeper said:


> Thank you for sharing skip and congrats on the Gun
> Young don that phone call was made first thing Friday morning shipped next day air skip has them on speed dial


Lol. I should have known.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I've read in our newspaper how some coyote lovers are pushing hard to stop these contests. Apparently, there is to be one of the contests in our area and they are really trying to work up the people. Two OP EDs recently.

You know, God's creatures need lawyers, too.

Of course, a person can kill as many coyotes as he wishes or can - contest or no contest - and it's perfectly legal in Michigan any time of the year. But the difference would be nobody would have to know and then nobody would be "hurt or offended."

Hard to keep a good contest secret, though.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Holy Crap Glen------Hope your not one of the Offended or your feelings are HURT-Me I'm sick and tried of the Baby'S in tiers about Predator Harvesting. If they saw a coyote killing young deer ,Does and their Baby's by the BUTT first and eating on them while their still alive maybe just maybe Naw !!!they would still be saying poor coyote----Those Numbers in our hunt doesn't even put a scratch in the predator numbers in the U.P.'S population of predators---------------Let the----------- Oh the Heck with it*

*Well that's it for me I'm all done posting Pic's-------------------svb*


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Post away bud the heck with them the state laws say we can hunt and trap them and until it changes the left can go away


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

"Holy Crap Glen------Hope your not one of the Offended or your feelings are HURT-"

Don't have a clue why you'd even think that, unless it was the sarcastic part about animals and lawyers.

I guess maybe you've forgotten how much prize gear I've sent to you for your coyote contests over the years. Why would anyone who opposes these contests even do that?

And, the "hurt and offended" part is in quotations for a reason.

The letters referenced came from two different women about a contest to be held in Durand, Michigan and I think it is slated for this weekend.

Sorry you don't understand.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm guessing he's screwing with you.

After all it is Valentine's Day.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Glen seems to be a little sensitive today.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

The most sensitive one is not posting pics anymore and doesn't understand I feel the same way he does about coyote control/damage.

I was merely pointing out that even in our conservative county, there have been 2 recent editorials by readers opposing such contests. Sure wasn't me. And, they were pushing to outlaw these contests like other states have already done.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Ya our local god&gun club made the mistake of posting a contest just over a year ago, all hell broke loose on social media, people come out of the woodwork to voice their dislike about the poor predators but not knowing what the game populations are really doing out there. Circus show.


----------

